# DDR AKC Show Dog!



## HeidiGS

I was very excited to find this link: INTERNATIONAL/U-GRAND CHAMPION V(US) Denwolf's Jazz vom Alt-Ostland

Keep in mind that I have nothing against Showlines, I just found this interesting.


----------



## HeidiGS

They actually show some of their breeding stock, here's the link: Alt-Ostland East German Shepherds


----------



## Nirvaana

HeidiGS said:


> I was very excited to find this link: INTERNATIONAL/U-GRAND CHAMPION V(US) Denwolf's Jazz vom Alt-Ostland
> 
> Keep in mind that I have nothing against Showlines, I just found this interesting.


Isn't this the second d post from you in the past few days with the caveat of " I have nothing against show lines"?


Just saying. I have nothing against you.


----------



## Jax08

Not AKC champion...UKC champion. there is a difference


----------



## HeidiGS

Jax08 said:


> Not AKC champion...UKC champion. there is a difference


I know.


----------



## Freestep

UKC or "International Champion" is very different from AKC champion.


----------



## HeidiGS

I know, but I think this rescue has stunning eyes: Greater Houston German Shepherd Dog Rescue


----------



## Jax08

:thinking: If you know then why does the title of your thread say she's an AKC champion?


----------



## selzer

The dog is registered AKC, but I see no where where it was shown in AKC conformation, got an AKC champion status.


----------



## HeidiGS

Jax08 said:


> :thinking: If you know then why does the title of your thread say she's an AKC champion?


I wasn't paying attention, and typed AKC on accident.


----------



## gsdlover91

DDR show champion, rescue with nice eyes...ASL's, SL's, DDR, ....im confused. :thinking:


----------



## selzer

Yupp, in moments like these, I generally gaze into the night sky to determine where we are.


----------



## volcano

A guy who runs conformation shows told me that my Czech bitch can win akc shows.


----------



## dogfaeries

I love you guys.


----------



## Galathiel

I registered my pup with both the AKC and UKC in case I want to do something in either venue. Opie (in the OP's second link) is my pup's sire. However, I won't be doing conformation in AKC. .. I'm thinking my solid black pup would be looked at in askance!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Heidi, Heidi, Heidi.....

I wonder what I would have done if I had access to the internet when I was your age? Probably the same thing you're doing, LOL, bug the heck out of people! I was pretty insistent but didn't have an outlet like the world wide web. 

Did you contact Xeph or Daphne to learn about Junior Handlers?

You have a choice, you can dream on the internet OR you can use it as resource only and then go out there and take some steps 'in the real world' to learn and achieve your dreams.

It's up to you!


----------



## HeidiGS

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Heidi, Heidi, Heidi.....
> 
> I wonder what I would have done if I had access to the internet when I was your age? Probably the same thing you're doing, LOL, bug the heck out of people! I was pretty insistent but didn't have an outlet like the world wide web.
> 
> Did you contact Xeph or Daphne to learn about Junior Handlers?
> 
> You have a choice, you can dream on the internet OR you can use it as resource only and then go out there and take some steps 'in the real world' to learn and achieve your dreams.
> 
> It's up to you!


Thanks, and the only reason I haven't contacted them is because I know I wouldn't be allowed to actually take any steps toward junior handling in the real world, however much I would love to.


----------



## Xeph

Says who? How do you know? Not all junior handling requires the dog to live with you.

And honestly, I don't even understand why you keep posting breeder search threads if you're not allowed to have a dog :-/


----------



## Liesje

You can handle if you don't have a dog. Last show I was at this junior handler was following me around. She wasn't showing my dog but showed several others. Turns out her dog died years back and she has zero dogs at home, her Grandma drops her off at a show and she just handles them for other people. Juniors can be awesome because they get points and are rated on their showmanship (not just the dog) so they try really hard. UKC does not allow professional handling so for those that make use of the juniors, it's free handling. Some juniors are quite professional and experienced.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm good friends with a junior. She is awesome, and has taken Sage back in the ring for me in the past. She shows for people all the time. In fact she just went to the Border Collie National (without a dog) and showed for someone else. She also takes a dog here and there to train at home in obedience, agility and rally (she has become this incredible trainer.) Seriously, there is alot you can do without a dog of your own.


----------



## Capone22

Xeph said:


> Says who? How do you know? Not all junior handling requires the dog to live with you.
> 
> And honestly, I don't even understand why you keep posting breeder search threads if you're not allowed to have a dog :-/


Who cares?! If you don't like her threads don't respond. She's a kid. With an obvious passion. Better this than out partying and getting knocked up. Let her dream. And research. No harm done. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xeph

Yeah, hey, I offered her help, and she decided not to take it because she herself said she wouldn't be able to do anything about it anyway.

It's fine to have a passion, but when you start a gazillion threads asking for breeder help when you're all over the map, SEVERAL people have told you to slow down and get to know some dogs first, AND people have suggested others she can talk to for some help, and she takes NONE OF THAT into consideration, what are people supposed to think?


----------



## Capone22

Xeph said:


> Yeah, hey, I offered her help, and she decided not to take it because she herself said she wouldn't be able to do anything about it anyway.
> 
> It's fine to have a passion, but when you start a gazillion threads asking for breeder help when you're all over the map, SEVERAL people have told you to slow down and get to know some dogs first, AND people have suggested others she can talk to for some help, and she takes NONE OF THAT into consideration, what are people supposed to think?


You dont have to think anything. Just let it roll off your back. Eventually she'll either take the advice or people will stop wanting to post to her threads because they are redundant. 

If I had known about Internet forums as a kid I probably would have been so annoying. Instead I sat and read books and memorized breeds. Dog people are all a little different. Quirky. Especially as a kid. If anyone should get that, another dog person should. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Earlier I mentioned that breeders will train you with their dogs. 

You may not realize it but the choice you're making is to goof off on the internet. Not cool IMO especially since you were offered some help here, but hey you're young. You should just understand that pretty much you're showing us that right now you are not serious.

Which is fine, you may end up with your own dog some years down the road after you've moved out on your own. 





HeidiGS said:


> Thanks, and the only reason I haven't contacted them is because I know I wouldn't be allowed to actually take any steps toward junior handling in the real world, however much I would love to.


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Earlier I mentioned that breeders will train you with their dogs.
> 
> You may not realize it but the choice you're making is to goof off on the internet. Not cool IMO especially since you were offered some help here, but hey you're young. You should just understand that pretty much you're showing us that right now you are not serious.
> 
> Which is fine, you may end up with your own dog some years down the road after you've moved out on your own.


Maybe that's all she can do. Maybe her parents won't let her go anywhere. Maybe she feels better looking at breeders and imagining that she's really about to get a dog. Maybe something else. 

I write a lot of stuff here because it makes me feel better. Why not? If you're that annoyed then don't read it. 

But I don't understand the need to jump on her. If there was Internet when you guys were young most of you would be doing the same thing. Most older people can't stay off the forum and the net, do you think she has more will power and sense than them?

And why does she have to show people here anything? Like that she's serious. Who are you guys? Just because she's young she has something to prove?

Let her post. As if all the other threads except hers are pure wisdom and she's lowering the standard.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I'm not jumping on her, you however are jumping on me. I've already posted many of the caveats you mention below so how about taking my comments in complete context as I've posted them in this thread and other threads of hers...or are you just looking for a fight? Which I think you are.

So without further ado...

If you don't like what I write and it annoys you, don't read my posts.  heh.






lalachka said:


> Maybe that's all she can do. Maybe her parents won't let her go anywhere. Maybe she feels better looking at breeders and imagining that she's really about to get a dog. Maybe something else.
> 
> I write a lot of stuff here because it makes me feel better. Why not? If you're that annoyed then don't read it.
> 
> But I don't understand the need to jump on her. If there was Internet when you guys were young most of you would be doing the same thing. Most older people can't stay off the forum and the net, do you think she has more will power and sense than them?
> 
> And why does she have to show people here anything? Like that she's serious. Who are you guys? Just because she's young she has something to prove?
> 
> Let her post. As if all the other threads except hers are pure wisdom and she's lowering the standard.


----------



## Jax08

Capone22 said:


> ...She's a kid. With an obvious passion. Better this than out partying and getting knocked up. Let her dream. And research. No harm done.


agreed.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

*@ lala,*

One more point in fact, three moderators on this board have warned Heidi about these redundant threads. They told her to stop with the threads and 'go see the dogs for yourself'. This was an attempt to guide her in that direction by myself and others.

So if you're gonna jump on that high horse and take some swings at what I or others have posted you may want to include the moderators too. 

:shrug:


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> *@ lala,*
> 
> One more point in fact, three moderators on this board have warned Heidi about these redundant threads. They told her to stop with the threads and 'go see the dogs for yourself'. This was an attempt to guide her in that direction by myself and others.
> 
> So if you're gonna jump on that high horse and take some swings at what I or others have posted you may want to include the moderators too.
> 
> :shrug:


No high horses. Just asking for some understanding towards a kid. And I'm not looking for a fight. And your posts don't annoy me. Lol any more?

Moderators or not, though Jakoda is a moderator too or no? Anyway, she understood and admitted she'd probably do the same thing at her age


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

In blue as did I!.

Well you sure are quick to lecture others about lecturing. 

Just so you know, I'm not taking this personally, because you do like to write a lot of posts to make yourself feel better.



ETA: Noah was temporarily banned and once I figured out what was going on there I did stay out of his threads. Plan on doing the same here. 



lalachka said:


> No high horses. Just asking for some understanding towards a kid. And I'm not looking for a fight. And your posts don't annoy me. Lol any more?
> 
> Moderators or not, though Jakoda is a moderator too or no? Anyway, she understood and *admitted she's probably do the same thing at her age*


----------



## lalachka

I know what they told her. Maybe she doesn't want to see the dogs. Maybe she can't. 
For whatever reason she enjoys posting threads acting as if she's shopping for a dog. Let her have the fun. There are much worse things kids can be doing. 

There was another kid here, Noah. He's not posting anymore, got run off. Yeah, it might be annoying seeing same old over and over again but what's the harm? It's not like all the other threads are filled with perfect thoughts and useful info. Same stuff, people blabbing. Let her blab too


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> In blue as did I!
> 
> Well you sure are quick to lecture others about lecturing.
> 
> Just so you know, I'm not taking this personally, because you do like to write a lot of posts to make yourself feel better.


You shouldn't. I don't know if I write to make myself feel better, I write what I think. But I'm def here to blab, pass time. So in that sense yes, it makes me feel better


----------



## JakodaCD OA

uhh, I think your quoting the wrong moderator..because I don't recall saying that I would be doing the same thing at her age if I had computer access...I do recall agreeing with other mods that suggested she go out and see dogs/breeders/shows..


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Noah did* NOT* get run off, he got temporarly banned for not following rules.

He's back posting again.



lalachka said:


> I know what they told her. Maybe she doesn't want to see the dogs. Maybe she can't.
> For whatever reason she enjoys posting threads acting as if she's shopping for a dog. Let her have the fun. There are much worse things kids can be doing.
> 
> *There was another kid here, Noah. He's not posting anymore, got run off*. Yeah, it might be annoying seeing same old over and over again but what's the harm? It's not like all the other threads are filled with perfect thoughts and useful info. Same stuff, people blabbing. Let her blab too


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

lala, lala, lala..


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> lala, lala, lala..


Lolol that's where my nick came from. Years ago I couldn't think of what to use for a Russian forum so I was going to use blah blah and in Russian that's lala. 

So now I use it everywhere


----------



## lalachka

JakodaCD OA said:


> uhh, I think your quoting the wrong moderator..because I don't recall saying that I would be doing the same thing at her age if I had computer access...I do recall agreeing with other mods that suggested she go out and see dogs/breeders/shows..


That wasn't uu saying Heidi, Heidi, Heidi. I thought that was so cute


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

LOL! Gotta keep up friend. You're about 4 innings behind.

BUT!!

You're too well meaning to get mad at, you know?

 



lalachka said:


> Lolol that's where my nick came from. Years ago I couldn't think of what to use for a Russian forum so I was going to use blah blah and in Russian that's lala.
> 
> So now I use it everywhere


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Guess who wrote that!



lalachka said:


> That wasn't uu saying Heidi, Heidi, Heidi. I thought that was so cute


----------



## JakodaCD OA

no it wasn't.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Lol!!!


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> LOL! Gotta keep up friend. You're about 4 innings behind.
> 
> BUT!!
> 
> You're too well meaning to get mad at, you know?


I am, I'm sure everything gets lost when I type but im very easy IRL 

I can't keep up, serious stuff going on in the humping thread lol


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Guess who wrote that!


Omg that was you?????
Duh duh duh duuuuuh


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Lala, O.K. I admit, it was me who wrote that. I'm not all bad. 

(btw-in case you didn't see my post, Noah was NOT run off, he was temporarily banned for not following rules. He is back posting again)



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Heidi, Heidi, Heidi.....
> 
> I wonder what I would have done if I had access to the internet when I was your age? Probably the same thing you're doing, LOL, bug the heck out of people! I was pretty insistent but didn't have an outlet like the world wide web.
> 
> Did you contact Xeph or Daphne to learn about Junior Handlers?
> 
> You have a choice, you can dream on the internet OR you can use it as resource only and then go out there and take some steps 'in the real world' to learn and achieve your dreams.
> 
> It's up to you!


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Lala, O.K. I admit, it was me who wrote that. I'm not all bad.
> 
> (btw-in case you didn't see my post, Noah was NOT run off, he was temporarily banned for not following rules. He is back posting again)


OK I feel very smart. Not the first time and def not the last. Sorry, that was bad lololol 

How do I function I don't know. I'm in space most of the time


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I gotta run. and... No hard feelings Lala. 

Have a good evening.


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I gotta run. and... No hard feelings Lala.
> 
> If you get a minute catch up on some of the posts here because I think you may have missed some info that relates to what we've been talking about.
> 
> Have good evening.


Lol you too))))
I will


----------



## Liesje

Gwenhwyfair said:


> *@ lala,*
> 
> One more point in fact, three moderators on this board have warned Heidi about these redundant threads. They told her to stop with the threads and 'go see the dogs for yourself'. This was an attempt to guide her in that direction by myself and others.
> 
> So if you're gonna jump on that high horse and take some swings at what I or others have posted you may want to include the moderators too.
> 
> :shrug:


If you don't like her posts or threads, you can hide them.

I thought this was a decent thread with some good info about Junior handling...


----------



## LeoRose

I thought that Heidi already had a dog in the house. Her mother's dog, wasn't it? Why not do Juniors with that dog? They don't _have_ to be a champion show dog to be a Junior's dog. Heck, if I could, I'd get my daughter in the ring with my BYB special, since PAL dogs are eligible for JS. (She doesn't want to show Leo, so I'm not going to push her.)

Heidi, there is a show coming up on 11-2-13 here in Beaumont. They will be having JS. Check it out. Jack Onofrio Dog Shows, LLC


----------



## Xeph

If the dog isn't purebred, she can't do AKC juniors, but she could do UKC juniors for sure


----------



## LeoRose

Xeph said:


> If the dog isn't purebred, she can't do AKC juniors, but she could do UKC juniors for sure


I thought that their dog was a purebred GSD. Wasn't she asking about breeding the dog in her first few posts? Or maybe I'm wrong, and have Heidi confused with someone else.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

from what I understand her mom's dog IS purebred, I think it's the one in the avatar..


----------



## sparra

Capone22 said:


> Who cares?! If you don't like her threads don't respond. She's a kid. With an obvious passion. Better this than out partying and getting knocked up. Let her dream. And research. No harm done.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup....agreed.

It amuses me how riled up some adults can get over a kid posting stuff on a doggie forum......but do carry on.....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I'm the one who suggested she look into junior handling in another recent thread . 

You know what though I stand by my point. Which is our young friend by saying she didn't even try to contact some people even just to ask questions is showing us that she's not interested. That is her choice and that's fine but call what it is.







Liesje said:


> If you don't like her posts or threads, you can hide them.
> 
> I thought this was a decent thread with some good info about Junior handling...


----------



## Liesje

How do you know she didn't contact anyone? And who cares if she's not interested? I never showed a dog as a junior, does that mean I'm not really serious about my dogs? Hardly.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

One more thing, in general, when we have young people, minors join this forum I've seen some posts directed at them far and above much rougher then what's been posted here. 

The reason is because the people responding to these threads were not aware that the OP is a minor.

I've chatted with a couple other people about this and there is an idea that if this board is going to have minors we all should know. 

I think this board does a pretty good job keeping things rated PG-13 but it is uncomfortable not knowing how an adult's posts might be perceived by a minor or the minor's parents. 

Additionally there's some rough and tumble exchanges between adults here that the younger members can see. I don't know, I'm *NOT* trying to say keep kids out of the board here but there are additional concerns about having them on board.

This is just a suggestion.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Because she said so, very clearly, in this thread when I asked.



Liesje said:


> How do you know she didn't contact anyone? And who cares if she's not interested? I never showed a dog as a junior, does that mean I'm not really serious about my dogs? Hardly.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Here Lies.





HeidiGS said:


> Thanks, and the only reason I *haven't contacted them* is because I know I wouldn't be allowed to actually take any steps toward junior handling in the real world, however much I would love to.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

O.K. then.


FWIW I stayed out of Noah's threads when I realized he was young person who was dreaming on the net and I plan on staying out of Heidi's going forward as well. For several reasons. I also stated that in this thread earlier.

It's not something I enjoy, personally, engaging in especially on the internet. If other people want to participate in these threads that's fine. I really don't care.


----------



## Liesje

She said she can't, maybe she's doing people a favor not wasting time on something she can't pursue right now. How does that translate into her goofing around online and not being serious about dogs? My mom would have laughed in my face if I at 13 suggested she let me train dogs and her drive me around to dog shows so I could pursue handling. Riiiiiiiight. "When you have your own time and money and transportation, you can do whatever you want"....and that's exactly what I did, when I was old enough to have enough money and get myself around. You don't have to tell her it's "not cool" that she can't take people up on their offers, maybe she feels bad.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Ya....it's conjecture on both our parts.

It's equally possible that she really isn't that passionate about this too. One indicator is the way she shut down the suggestion without even exploring it with a declarative negative.

IT IS about choices, choices within parameters and limitations due to her age of course but I also see a lot of young people who find ways for hands on experience. NOT saying there is anything wrong with researching on the internet that's great but as was pointed out to her _by others rather firmly_...._'get out there and see the dogs'._ Which, through other threads led to helpful suggestions, made by others and myself.

And yeah I think her response was a little rude because she made an very declarative statement that wasn't true about Jr. Handlers and I understand Xeph's response as well. And...maybe, just maybe Heidi learned something from that exchange too. 

Also what I'm saying here is I'm not pulling these things out of thin air, there is context and background to my comments.

BUT at the end of the day I'm really not invested in this in any way. 

My suggestion to Heidi is this, if she really wants to learn more about dogs, GSDs then she should try to find a 'hands on way' to do that. You can only do so much on the net.

And just like with Noah, that's where I stepped out of these threads. 



Liesje said:


> She said she can't, maybe she's doing people a favor not wasting time on something she can't pursue right now. How does that translate into her goofing around online and not being serious about dogs? My mom would have laughed in my face if I at 13 suggested she let me train dogs and her drive me around to dog shows so I could pursue handling. Riiiiiiiight. "When you have your own time and money and transportation, you can do whatever you want"....and that's exactly what I did, when I was old enough to have enough money and get myself around. You don't have to tell her it's "not cool" that she can't take people up on their offers, maybe she feels bad.


----------



## Jax08

Lies - what possible avenues are there for this girl to get started in handling? 

4H
Local dog clubs
Any facebook pages that might be beneficial to her?
Where to find listings of dog shows that might be local to her?

For UKC shows - is full registration required?


----------



## Liesje

I don't know if the issue is venue, but if she's 13 she's gotta get from point A to point B. To me as an adult, if a dog show is within two hours away that's CLOSE. To me as a kid, it had to be within biking range and a place I would have been allowed to go to unsupervised.

If her parents are willing, flyball is actually a great venue for kids and young trainers. It's super kid friendly and most teams have dogs that can be easily handled by kids. You meet people that are often very involved in other sports and showing. You get exposed to a variety of breeds and sizes and also how to deal with dogs in crazy drive in an environment of chaos


----------



## Freestep

Liesje said:


> My mom would have laughed in my face if I at 13 suggested she let me train dogs and her drive me around to dog shows so I could pursue handling. Riiiiiiiight. "When you have your own time and money and transportation, you can do whatever you want".


My mom DID laugh in my face when I suggested that at age 10 or so.

I had a friend whose mom was into showing dogs, and I used to go with them to dog shows. I was absolutely enthralled with the whole scene, and would have loved to learn junior handling. Why my parents did not encourage me to go into something like that, I have no idea, but they also nixed piano lessons and other constructive activities that I was interested in.

Predictably, when I reached my teen years I had no real activities to be involved in, and I started getting into trouble.

I think youth should be encouraged to participate in good clean fun, but obviously not all kids are able to do so.


----------



## GSD07

sparra said:


> Yup....agreed.
> 
> It amuses me how riled up some adults can get over a kid posting stuff on a doggie forum......but do carry on.....


 Well, the kid also started giving advice to newcomers on which breeder is good and responsible, and which GSD line is good to get. I guess, she's learning from the members and is eager to share the knowledge


----------



## lalachka

GSD07 said:


> Well, the kid also started giving advice to newcomers on which breeder is good and responsible, and which GSD line is good to get. I guess, she's learning from the members and is eager to share the knowledge


Are you saying this as a bad thing? Most of the people here are anonymous, I'm hoping people don't just blindly take advice on where to buy a pup. So in that respect, her advice as good as anyone else's. It's just an opinion from a screen name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS

I'm not allowed to handle dogs, that's what I meant by limited, I can't do anything, and as I said before. I'm researching breeders and I'm going to get a dog once I move out on my own.


----------



## HeidiGS

Liesje said:


> She said she can't, maybe she's doing people a favor not wasting time on something she can't pursue right now. How does that translate into her goofing around online and not being serious about dogs? My mom would have laughed in my face if I at 13 suggested she let me train dogs and her drive me around to dog shows so I could pursue handling. Riiiiiiiight. "When you have your own time and money and transportation, you can do whatever you want"....and that's exactly what I did, when I was old enough to have enough money and get myself around. You don't have to tell her it's "not cool" that she can't take people up on their offers, maybe she feels bad.


Exactly!


----------



## Andaka

HeidiGS said:


> I'm not allowed to handle dogs, that's what I meant by limited, I can't do anything, and as I said before. I'm researching breeders and I'm going to get a dog once I move out on my own.


What do you mean by "not allowed to handle dogs"?


----------



## Castlemaid

How about your mother's pup? The one you are hugging in your avatar (or the Avatar you used to have - I see you removed it)? It seems you LIVE with a puppy but you have no contact with dogs, you can't get experience training your family dog? Seems odd?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Hi lala,

Actually I don't know that it's a rule but etiquette, so to speak, that you don't recommend breeders without having some personal knowledge of the breeder or the breeders dogs. I usually only pipe up when I personally know and have seen a dog by breeder and even then if I don't have a lot of knowledge about the breeder or dog I don't say anything. 

Here's a thread started by a moderator discussing the reasons and thoughts behind it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/252673-making-recommendations.html



lalachka said:


> Are you saying this as a bad thing? Most of the people here are anonymous, I'm hoping people don't just blindly take advice on where to buy a pup. So in that respect, her advice as good as anyone else's. It's just an opinion from a screen name.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparra

GSD07 said:


> Well, the kid also started giving advice to newcomers on which breeder is good and responsible, and which GSD line is good to get. I guess, she's learning from the members and is eager to share the knowledge


The posts I have read have been rather mature for a 13 year old ? 
Sure sometiimes a little immaturity may shine through but we get that from adults on here too 
I think it very refreshing to see young kids actually passionate about something that doesn't have a screen and and buttons. You would think dog forums could be child friendly......I mean how bad could it get talking about pooches ......
If we all know she is a kid why not give her a go .......she could become the next Lies.....


----------



## lalachka

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hi lala,
> 
> Actually I don't know that it's a rule but etiquette, so to speak, that you don't recommend breeders without having some personal knowledge of the breeder or the breeders dogs. I usually only pipe up when I personally know and have seen a dog by breeder and even then if I don't have a lot of knowledge about the breeder or dog I don't say anything.
> 
> Here's a thread started by a moderator discussing the reasons and thoughts behind it:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/252673-making-recommendations.html


Ohh I didn't know that, I thought it was a free for all)))) OK then


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka

sparra said:


> The posts I have read have been rather mature for a 13 year old ?
> Sure sometiimes a little immaturity may shine through but we get that from adults on here too
> I think it very refreshing to see young kids actually passionate about something that doesn't have a screen and and buttons. You would think dog forums could be child friendly......I mean how bad could it get talking about pooches ......
> If we all know she is a kid why not give her a go .......she could become the next Lies.....


I didn't know she was 13, I thought around 16 and even for 16 she sounds very mature, smart and knowledgeable about the dogs. She def knows more than I do. Same goes for Noah



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparra

I did put a ? cause I thought I read that but wasn't sure......yes even at 16 she sounds like a mature teen


----------



## HeidiGS

Ok, to make this clear I'm 12.


----------



## HeidiGS

HeidiGS said:


> Ok, to make this clear I'm 12.


I hope I was allowed to tell my age...


----------



## Jax08

HeidiGS said:


> I hope I was allowed to tell my age...


As a mother of teenagers, I'm going to advise you to never tell your age or personal details online...never never never.


----------



## gsdsar

As an adult on this forum I think adults should know not to have multiple posts about another posters age. 

Heidi, I second Jax08. Be very careful with your personal information on a very public board. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer

Gwenhwyfair said:


> One more thing, in general, when we have young people, minors join this forum I've seen some posts directed at them far and above much rougher then what's been posted here.
> 
> The reason is because the people responding to these threads were not aware that the OP is a minor.
> 
> I've chatted with a couple other people about this and there is an idea that if this board is going to have minors we all should know.
> 
> I think this board does a pretty good job keeping things rated PG-13 but it is uncomfortable not knowing how an adult's posts might be perceived by a minor or the minor's parents.
> 
> Additionally there's some rough and tumble exchanges between adults here that the younger members can see. I don't know, I'm *NOT* trying to say keep kids out of the board here but there are additional concerns about having them on board.
> 
> This is just a suggestion.


There is something called board rules, that you can find somewhere on here, and if you are anal about things like this, you will have read through them at least once, because we were all supposed to. These rules were put together with the idea that there would be children on the website. 

It is up to parents to decide whether or not their children should be viewing material posted on a website. Parents should realize that, while there are rules, they can be broken, and their child may be exposed to behavior that is rude, childish, and possibly mean and vindictive at times, and they may be exposed to the occasional adult conversation, which is anything you would not talk about if there was a 6 year old, and a 13 year old sitting there in the room where you are. 

I guess, while there may be some things discussed here that you would not see on Dora the Explorer, for the internet, it really isn't all that bad. There is no way we can guaranty the behavior of our many members. That they break the rules occasionally is obvious by the fact that they get banned occasionally. The moderators and admins do a pretty good job of cleaning threads when people get out of hand, but it is still up to parents to either give their children access to the internet, or not. If they do, there are a lot of worse places 12 year olds can end up. 

************************************************

For the topic at hand, when I was 12, I would not have been able to do Jr. Handling. I would not have been able to take a dog to dog classes. Even if I could walk there, I was often in charge of my younger siblings at that age, and other than a paper route, that I took them with me on, and handed over half of my pay to my mother, I could babysit, and then I often had to take my sister and brother, and always hand over half of what I made. 

There was no money to go to dog shows, no way to get there, and no time to do it. We did not have the internet, so I had to get books about dogs and horses out of the library, and read them all day in school. 

We have no idea what the OPs situation is. I expect reading stuff on here, is very similar to all the fiction and non-fiction reading I did because I wanted a puppy to raise and train.


----------



## sparra

gsdsar said:


> As an adult on this forum I think adults should know not to have multiple posts about another posters age.
> 
> Heidi, I second Jax08. Be very careful with your personal information on a very public board.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are right.......point taken :blush:


----------



## HeidiGS

Jax08 said:


> As a mother of teenagers, I'm going to advise you to never tell your age or personal details online...never never never.


Ok, I won't tell anything else personal. If the moderators find it necessary they can take those 2 posts out.


----------

